# Where is Bob Sykes?



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello, looking to get into some fishing down here. New to Florida, done alot of fishing in North Alabama.



Wanting to drown some bait soon, and have been reading all over that Bob Sykes is decent sometimes, as I am just getting started I dont feel like paying all the time down at the Pensacola Pier right now, so I was wanting to try this since its free.





Just one question, where is it? I have looked all over and even did google earth, but I guess its not labeled as such. Obviously I know 3Mile Bridge, and the Pensacola Beach Bridge, but dont know about Bob Sykes.



Also, anyone else have a good suggestion for a decent spot to drown some bait thats not to hard to get to and is decent to sit out all day and just enjoy the aspect of fishing?



Eventually plan on becoming a kayak fisherman, just need to get the funds up. Until them this should work to calm the fishing cravings.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

The big bridge right before Pensacola beach. There are 2 sides. Right before you go on the bridge there will be a small parking lot on the right. Park your car there walk across the street bob sikes will be on the left of the big bridge. The other side is right after the bridge. As soon as you pay the toll you will see a parking lot on the left and thats the other side of bob sikes. I hope this helps


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I tried...


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats it, thats the info I was looking for. I appreciate the help.





Looks like I got me some planning to do for some fishing, sucks that the weather turned cold though :reallycrying


----------

